
iPhone 6s plus survives airplane drop and a year in Icelandic wilderness - t23
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2019/09/25/iphone-6s-plus-survives-airplane-drop-and-a-year-in-icelandic-wilderness/
======
Bhagaban
The phone was lucky to get that experience :)

